# Red Ipas



## rehab (25/7/12)

Hi all,
I am keen on finding an appropriate malt bill for Red IPAs. I have had a few lately and my Favourite (so far) is the Double D RIPA from Croucher in Rotorua.
I have seen plenty of Irish Red malt bills out there but would love to get help on Malts as some suggest two shades Crystal with Base, others suggest carared and others again are telling me Melanoiden.... 

I am still at the AG beginner stages so any help would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## tiprya (25/7/12)

I think of this style as a hoppy amber ale, rather than a hoppy Irish red.

10ish per cent crystal, the red colour can come from dark crystal or a touch of chocolate grain.

Caraaroma gives fantastic red colour and flavour that matches US style hops well.


----------



## rehab (25/7/12)

tiprya said:


> I think of this style as a hoppy amber ale, rather than a hoppy Irish red.
> 
> 10ish per cent crystal, the red colour can come from dark crystal or a touch of chocolate grain.
> 
> Caraaroma gives fantastic red colour and flavour that matches US style hops well.




Caraaroma you say? Looks like another grain to add to the mix then! Just had a read about it and the local has some. Thanks tiprya


----------



## kymba (25/7/12)

i think this one was 8% carared & 2% caraaroma & the rest was perle

bittered with centennial and bombed late with all the homegrown chinook & cascade i had on hand


----------



## adryargument (25/7/12)

My recent Simcoe IPA turned out a deep red - 8% Amber malt & 2% Carafa II.
Delicious too.


----------



## Wolfy (25/7/12)

I didn't get the colour I wanted from crystal, caraaroma & chocolate, but from what *kymba* has posted, looks like carared & caraaroma might be worth trying.


----------



## raven19 (25/7/12)

Very happy with this clone of 8 Wired's IRA. Some discussion further down in the thread too.

ahb thread linky


----------



## Nick JD (25/7/12)

If you want a nice deep red then around 5% Caraaroma _and about 50g of Roast Barley_ will have it glowing like a ruby. 

Read this: http://beersmith.com/blog/2011/08/24/irish-red-ale-recipes/

All about adding small amounts of heavily roasted grain. Using small amounts of it means the light traveling through your beer has all it's colours absorbed except red.

It's made my Leffe Radieuse glow, finally. I was always thinking the red came primarily from the dark candi syrup, but 30g of Roast Barley did it.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (25/7/12)

I have been playing around with Vienna base malts (cause i love it!) and have had some nice red/golden hues that could suit the style and add a bit of malt backbone to support the IPA hit.

For the record, i don't brew to style very often.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/7/12)

A small amount of roast barl will also add colour... I am talking around 1%


----------



## Kodos (25/7/12)

Jamil's recipe for Evil Twin can be found here:

http://www.mrmalty.com/late_hopping.php

the recipe's at the bottom of a great article on late-hopping. I think the recipe's changed a little since he's launched the heretic version (I think there's some Citra in the commercial version, but i'm not 100%) but I've tried homebrew versions of this and they've been great.


----------



## GuyQLD (25/7/12)

How do people find roast barley in flavour though? I used 50g in an Irish red recently and for a long time all I got was coffee and then later more or a mocha flavour. Would swapping it to carafa ll fix this or should you be aiming for balance with the rest of your malt bill?


----------



## Nick JD (25/7/12)

GuyQLD said:


> How do people find roast barley in flavour though? I used 50g in an Irish red recently and for a long time all I got was coffee and then later more or a mocha flavour. Would swapping it to carafa ll fix this or should you be aiming for balance with the rest of your malt bill?



A fair whack of caraaroma will give the beer a lot of "dried fruit" and dull the roasty flavour. An IPA is much more hoppy than an Irish Red, so this changes the prominence of the roast.

I recently did an IIPA with only roast in it (and base malt) to 12 SRM and the hops pretty much smother it's flavour. The beer's called Battery Acid IIPA though, so it's what I was aiming for.

Here's 30g (in 17L) of Roast Barley in a Leffe Radieuse clone.


----------



## rehab (25/7/12)

Nick JD said:


> A fair whack of caraaroma will give the beer a lot of "dried fruit" and dull the roasty flavour. An IPA is much more hoppy than an Irish Red, so this changes the prominence of the roast.
> 
> I recently did an IIPA with only roast in it (and base malt) to 12 SRM and the hops pretty much smother it's flavour. The beer's called Battery Acid IIPA though, so it's what I was aiming for.
> 
> Here's 30g (in 17L) of Roast Barley in a Leffe Radieuse clone.




Brilliant! This is all great info. Big help everyone. Carared/aroma and Roast all sound like goers to me also!

Cheers all :beer:


----------



## jakethesnake559 (25/7/12)

I brewed this American Red(...ish) last month...am planning to up the Roast Barley next time to get a bit more color.
Tastes great though!!

*Grain Bill* *Weight (g)* *%* Briess Pale Ale 4460 79.5 Weyermann Carared 845 15.1 JWM Light Munich 280 5.0 JWM Roast Barley 25 0.4


----------



## vykuza (25/7/12)

kymba said:


> i think this one was 8% carared & 2% caraaroma & the rest was perle
> 
> bittered with centennial and bombed late with all the homegrown chinook & cascade i had on hand
> 
> View attachment 56049




Hey Kymba, what OG did you brew that to? And does anyone have a good recommendation on mash temps?


----------



## jakethesnake559 (25/7/12)

Nick R said:


> And does anyone have a good recommendation on mash temps?



65C seems to work out well for me.
OG 1.054 -> FG 1.012...IPA would be higher OG than mine.


----------



## punkin (28/7/12)

Kodos said:


> Jamil's recipe for Evil Twin can be found here:
> 
> http://www.mrmalty.com/late_hopping.php
> 
> the recipe's at the bottom of a great article on late-hopping. I think the recipe's changed a little since he's launched the heretic version (I think there's some Citra in the commercial version, but i'm not 100%) but I've tried homebrew versions of this and they've been great.




I have this on one of my taps atm. Brewed to that recipe and no chilled, came out a treat.


----------



## kymba (28/7/12)

Nick R said:


> Hey Kymba, what OG did you brew that to? And does anyone have a good recommendation on mash temps?


Sorry nick, i missed this somehow. I think it was up about 1.057 and finished at 1.016

Mash schedule was based on malted's table here, I think it was the 'zwickel ale' schedule


----------



## Bongchitis (30/7/12)

Nick JD said:


> A fair whack of caraaroma will give the beer a lot of "dried fruit" and dull the roasty flavour. An IPA is much more hoppy than an Irish Red, so this changes the prominence of the roast.
> 
> I recently did an IIPA with only roast in it (and base malt) to 12 SRM and the hops pretty much smother it's flavour. The beer's called Battery Acid IIPA though, so it's what I was aiming for.
> 
> Here's 30g (in 17L) of Roast Barley in a Leffe Radieuse clone.



Got a recipe for that Nick?


----------



## rehab (30/7/12)

Also any other people that have ideas feel free to share. One way or another I will likely brew em all!


----------



## Nick JD (30/7/12)

Bongchitis said:


> Got a recipe for that Nick?



It's a bit milder than the original as I didn't want 8.5%. Its a supurb beer. Don't skimp on the candisugar - homemade will just not cut it. I used extra dark.

Leffe Radieuse Clone
Belgian Dubbel

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 17.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.920
Total Hops (g): 35.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.071 (P): 17.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.35 %
Colour (SRM): 20.0 (EBC): 39.4
Bitterness (IBU): 18.4 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Pilsner (81.3%)
0.350 kg Dextrose (7.11%)
0.200 kg Candi Sugar, Dark (4.07%)
0.200 kg Caramunich III (4.07%)
0.150 kg Melanoidin (3.05%)
0.020 kg Roasted Barley (0.41%)

Hop Bill
----------------
35.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2.1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 3787 - Trappist High Gravity


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Bongchitis (5/8/12)

Thankyou my good man.




Nick JD said:


> It's a bit milder than the original as I didn't want 8.5%. Its a supurb beer. Don't skimp on the candisugar - homemade will just not cut it. I used extra dark.
> 
> Leffe Radieuse Clone
> Belgian Dubbel
> ...


----------

